# Similarities between Joly Braga Santos and Sibelius



## MusicMuse (Nov 21, 2018)

Several years ago, I started a thread asking about great melodists. You can find it here.
Great melodists? | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)

Member, Jacck, pointed me to Joly Braga Santos' Symphony #4. 





I listened to it back then, of course. And now I'm listening to it again and really like what I am hearing. 

I wanted to see if anyone else hears what I think I'm hearing. Namely similarities between Santos' third movement and Sibelius Symphony #1 first movement. Not in terms of melody, but rather the playful accompaniment of tones in the lower register. Did these composers know and communicate with each other?

~ Bal


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MusicMuse said:


> I wanted to see if anyone else hears what I think I'm hearing. Namely similarities between Santos' third movement and Sibelius Symphony #1 first movement. Not in terms of melody, but rather the playful accompaniment of tones in the lower register. Did these composers know and communicate with each other?
> 
> ~ Bal


Given that Braga Santos was only 33 when Sibelius died, I would think it unlikely


----------



## MusicMuse (Nov 21, 2018)

Becca said:


> Given that Braga Santos was only 33 when Sibelius died, I would think it unlikely


Thanks for the response. If Santos became an "adult" at 21, that would give him 12 years to make contact with Sibelius. I agree it seems unlikely, but still, well within the realm of possibility. According to Wikipedia, Sibelius was still active in the music world well into the 1950s, though he'd long since (sadly) given up composing.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I doubt that they ever met, but influence doesn't depend on personal acquaintance. I hear a number of features - rhythms, melodic turns, orchestral colors and textures - in this piece that bring Sibelius to mind, notably the use of rhyhmic ostinato. Sibelius was a strong influence on 20th-century composers who chose to extend the traditions of tonal Romanticism, especially Romantic Nationalism, utilizing folkish melodies and modes.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

By the way, José Ignacio H. did a terrible job of posting that symphony on YouTube, cutting off the ends of movements. I can't imagine how one does that.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> I can't imagine how one does that.


easy


----------

